# old cigar ashtray...dutch!



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

so at work i found a raggity old ashtray that nobody used, took a look at the bottom but i didn't recognize the stamp.



stamp



I doubt it's super old since there are machining marks on it but i'm almost positive it's made of pewter since that's what Meeuws and Zoon specialized in making. anyway, i've always wanted a stinky ashtray and it looks like I found one...for free! 

if anyone has more info on the company, Meeuws and Zoon, Den Haag, Holland, I'd love to hear about it. also anyone have any tips for cleaning up pewter? soap and water wont do it, neither will a 6% nital etchant.


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, nice find! I received a Stinky Cigar ashtray from my fiance and love it! I dig that old skool ashtray.


----------



## Cigarjim (Jul 24, 2010)

Cleaning: Polished pewter (the shiny and smooth type) can be cleaned using a paste made of flour (1/2 cup), vinegar (1 cup) and salt (1 teaspoon). You can do this at home. Just mix them up into a thick paste and rub it all over your pewter. Just like giving it a facial! Let it dry, then remove the dried paste. 

or

If your pewter has a satin finish (grainy and rougher, not shiny) you can clean it with warm water and soap.

But

Oxidized pewter has a darker and antique look. Older pewter containing lead will have such an appearance. You won't want to do any polishing on it. Just washing it with water and mild detergent would do.

finally

An ancient way to polish pewter is a cool one. Just get some cabbage leaves and dampen them in vinegar. Then dip the leaves in salt and use them to scrub your pewter clean. Rinse with water and a gentle soap after that, followed by drying with a soft cloth.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice find and at the right price! I just love old ashtrays. I have an old (1960) four finger enameled ashtray from some steel company out of Alabama that I use at work to let my nubs go out in. 

You could also try some TarnX to clean it up. After you get it cleaned up I would take it to an antique dealer to have appraised and maybe find out some info on it.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Far as I can reckon, Meeuws started around 1775 in the Haag. I have no idea when he incorporated his son (Zoon, in dutch) into the company, but they were active until the 1930's. They made housewares out of tin, silver and pewter. It was the design of the piece you have there that Stinky copied to make their now omnipresent version.

A little loving with some silver polish will make that thing really special.

Nice find.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Oooo that is a great lookin tray!

If you plan on taking it to the "Antiques Roadshow" I would refrain from cleaning it as that typically devalues antiques...

Thanks for the great posts and info Guys:thumb:



:rockon:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I like that. I keep checking the local good will and salvation army stores, find ash trays on occasion there


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

wow! great info guys thanks! when i found it it was just sitting on an unused desk at work, all that was in it were some paper clips and a thumbtack. 

the company I work for has been around since 1928 so definitely within the realm of the production for this ashtray. our small claim to fame is that we're the first heat treating company to use a "bottom drop" furnace which revolutionized slender tube heat treating (which were then used to make bombs to drop over the Axis Powers).


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Might try some baking soda & water with a tooth brush, worked great on my silver banded pipes.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

would anyone more knowledgeable on the topic be able to chime in on lead content for pewter? the research i've done suggests that lower quality pewter contained small amounts of lead. Was this a higher quality pewter company for the time and would something like this contain lead? I can always just buy a cheap lead testing kit but I figured I'd ask first.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice find Andrew and a great price. Hows Isaac and NJ you guy's staying in trouble?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Try some of that Tarnex stuff it works great.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome find. I would love to see some pics when you get it cleaned up.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Nice find Andrew and a great price. Hows Isaac and NJ you guy's staying in trouble?


heh, all the time dave!


----------

